# Strictly ASS



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll take a big ass over big tits any day of the week.. Thought Id create a thread and dedicate it to all the woman I want to sit on my face.. Enjoy..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think you need to work on your copy and paste method....

I was ready for some big mamma jamma swollen ASS!!!!

Damn you.


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I think you need to work on your copy and paste method....
> 
> I was ready for some big mamma jamma swollen ASS!!!!
> 
> Damn you.



My bad brotha.. problem resolved now..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 4, 2014)

i like a girl with a big bulgy pussy from behind lips all hanging out.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BadGas (Sep 4, 2014)

There's a lot of "awesomeness" going on in this thread. I like it almost as much as the Jennifer Lawrence money shot thread. LOL. It's a very close race.


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumped everyone's enjoying it.. Gonna post till I can't find any more ass to post.


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

http://youtu.be/LDZX4ooRsWs


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2014)

...    me likey..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

She deserves to be in this post by herself..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ratedR (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta love Columbia lol


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 9, 2014)

These two get their own page together.. Super bad bitches..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 9, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i like a girl with a big bulgy pussy from behind lips all hanging out.



Don't say I never did anything for you Ben..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 10, 2014)

Those cocoa and fruity pebbles must go straight to her ass.. Keep up the good work mama...


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

v


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 14, 2014)

Charley holding it down.. Got some great looking pics my man..


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 14, 2014)




----------

